

Physicists Smash Record For Wave-Particle Duality  - kentuckyfc
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/462c39db8e7b

======
nzp
> ... And that opens the door to other quantum phenomenon such as
> teleportation.

That last paragraph implies that if we could observe wave-like quantum
phenomena in classical objects, we might also see other quantum effects. Fair
enough, but quantum teleportation has nothing to do with Star Trek style
teleportation which the author probably thinks would result.

